# 189 de facto evidence documents



## mzoz (May 26, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I'm applying for 189 visa with my girlfriend as de facto partner. As she's not on SOL we didn't claim partner points from each other. We're living in Adelaide and both graduated from Uni Adelaide last December. I got invitation last week and just lodged the application. Here I have some questions with regard to relationship evidence attachment.

Only my girlfriend is required to attach documents of relationship evidence. It says "*Provide evidence of your relationship with your spouse/de facto partner. This may include a certified copy of your marriage certificate, family book, household booklet or family composition evidence. *". So far we've lived together for nearly two years with tenancy evidence and joint bank account for about 3 months. Unfortunately we can't get de facto certificate here in South Australia.

I've done a bit research and found some people talking about 'love statement' '888 form' etc., but I can't find such information on my online lodgement page? So what kinds of documents should we upload?

Thanks a lot!


----------

